# Cornish cc-1



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thinking of getting one. Anyone here has been living with one for a while? Opinions ?

Any less costly alternatives?

cheers

js


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I had the CC-1 (and the SS-3, G2 and OC1 compressor). All excellent pedals, good buffers, great sound and play well with other pedals. They all seem to work best into a clean amp. CC-1 is a low to mid gain transparent OD and can work really well as a booster or EQ at the end of the chain. It isn't that touch sensitive IMO, but I liked everything else about it. Of all the Cornish pedals I think I liked the G-2 the best (its a killer solo tone), but the CC-1 is the most versatile.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

zdogma said:


> I had the CC-1 (and the SS-3, G2 and OC1 compressor). All excellent pedals, good buffers, great sound and play well with other pedals. They all seem to work best into a clean amp. CC-1 is a low to mid gain transparent OD and can work really well as a booster or EQ at the end of the chain. It isn't that touch sensitive IMO, but I liked everything else about it. Of all the Cornish pedals I think I liked the G-2 the best (its a killer solo tone), but the CC-1 is the most versatile.


thanks!


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Holey Moley! $1000!!!


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

My personal favourite. I have owned quite a few Cornish pedals over the years and The CC-1 got the most use. I used it just as much as an eq pedal as I did an overdrive pedal. I will pick it up again one day.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

bzrkrage said:


>


Thanks.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

So i ordered one. Lets see in the flesh!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I’ve owned the CC-1 a couple times and great unit. I‘be been looking at the G-2 for a while and may give it a whirl based on @zdogma comments.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Alex said:


> I’ve owned the CC-1 a couple times and great unit. I‘be been looking at the G-2 for a while and may give it a whirl based on @zdogma comments.


Just received the cc1 from Electric Mojo and i must say im impressed. Happy camper


----------

